# The Amityville Horror



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone think this will be good? I just saw a commerical for this movie and don't know what to think yet. I liked the original and you know how MOST remakes suck. I will try to be optimistic for this one. I hope they did a good job with this one, otherwise I will be mad.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

While I agree for the most part that most remakes suck we can't forget a few remakes that didn't: *Dawn of the Dead, The Ring, The Fly, The Thing.* I would add a few more, but I've had a long and damn tiring day and I'll be danged if I can think too straight, so I'll try not to stray too far off the beaten path with a list.

From the looks of the trailer, it seems like it will be a fairly decent flick. It's atmospheric and it looks like it will go more in depth with the incident that happened before the Lutzes moved in. The first film with Margot Kidder and James Brolin left me sort of cold. They were too old for the roles and I defy ANYONE to point me in the direction of a single film in which Kidder was even remotely attractive. The *Superman* movies don't count, because she looked like a tired, washed-out drug addict in all those films. Kathy Lutz was pretty, young and blonde and I believe that Melissa George was born to play the role (like Rachel MacAdams should have been cast to play Susan Storm in the upcoming *Fantastic Four * movie until they gave it to Jessica Alba, but that is material for another thread.) Ryan Reynolds is a likable enough actor and it will be interesting to see if you feel more for his portrayal of the Lutz patriarch than that of Brolin's dull outing.

Overall it might be worth seeing in the theater, but I'm firm in my belief that most haunted house movies are boring as hell. Spaulding will really step on me hard for this one, but one of his favorite films, *The Haunting (1963),* was one of the biggest cinematic snoozefests of all-time, IMHO.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I never really dug the original flick all that much. It was a pretty bland representation of the events outlined in the book of the same name, which, I urge anyone to try and pick up a copy of before viewing either version of the film.

I'm looking forward to the remake. I'm curious to see if this new version will move along better and stay true to the book.

I'm a big fan of Poltergeist, which is the haunted house movie by which I judge all others. We'll just have to wait and see how this one compares to that.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Why did they remake this movie? When will the endless parade of remakes stop? Why do they insist on marketing this (again) as a true story?
The original is all right. Nothing great. Watchable, I think. I'm sure the new one will have some pretty crappy cgi effects and some young hotties, but there are already four Amityville movies. Why start over? 
I like Ryan Reynolds, but his job is to be a wise ass. I don't think he can be a wise ass while his house is trying to kill him.  
Remember kids, only Bill Murry can be a wise ass to a ghost.


----------

